# Boot fit question



## cofirechief (Jan 30, 2013)

I would go with the 8.5 as they will pack out after a few days of use.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with 8.5
My boots were super tight when I bought them. Expect a couple short days on the hill with the first few uses as your feet will be a little sore.
My boots are Nike 5.5 which are a half size down from my regular US shoe size. I have ridden two seasons in them and they have way more space in them now. Super lived in and so comfy.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

When I tried on these Burton boots, I tried them on without socks. Should I be trying them on with socks? I feel that with socks on, I can't accurately tell how my foot fits into the boot, since I'm feeling the sock instead of the boot. 

With that in mind, would you still recommend the snugger fit?


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes and yes. Im surprised the person in the store didn't tell you to try on with socks.


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

Go with the 9. I have small boots right now, and by the end of the day my feet are killing me. If they don't feel snug to your leg, just wear some extra socks or something. Trust me, its worth the hassle then your toes being pushed together the whole day.
snowboardingedits.com


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Lemmon04 said:


> Go with the 9. I have small boots right now, and by the end of the day my feet are killing me. If they don't feel snug to your leg, just wear some extra socks or something. Trust me, its worth the hassle then your toes being pushed together the whole day.
> snowboardingedits.com


I

I'm sorry I don't find this good advice. There are boots out there for peeps with wider legs/ narrow legs and you should be buying what fits well not be throwing on more socks in an ill fitting boot.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Lemmon04 said:


> If they don't feel snug to your leg, just wear some extra socks or something.


Terrible advice!

Yes too small is too small, but wearing extra or thicker socks will probably cause your circulation off by putting pressure in the places you don't want. Guaranteed pain and wont actually fix the problem.

Just get boots that fit properly! You might need to try a few models and brands to find one that works well with your foot shape. And don't underestimate the importance of decent insoles. Spend as much time and money as you can spare on getting this right. It's worth it.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

So I went riding in an 8.5 Burton boot. I rode for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. I didn't seem to notice any discomfort while I was riding, but when I was walking back to my car to leave, I noticed some discomfort and possibly a little pain because it felt like the boot didn't have enough room for me to extend my toes, especially the big toe. I think the reason there was pain was that my 2nd toe was poking into my 3rd toe because they were pushed together.

It seems like a no brainer to go with the 9 then, but you all have said that boots will pack out usually a half size after some use, and that it's better to get the smaller size. So should I stick with the 8.5 and wait til it packs out/heat mold it? I only rode for 3 hours, and perhaps that's not enough time to pack out. Again I didn't notice this discomfort while riding, I only noticed it on the return trip to my car. With this is additional information, which size would you recommend?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The way snowboard boots have built in forward lean is going to make them suck to walk around in. Walking on downhill asphalt is the worst. If they were fine while riding then they are fine. They will loosen up both in snugness and in stiffness over a few days riding.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

John Doe, thanks for the advice. I'll take the 8.5 boots out a few more times to see how they feel.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

Approximately how many hours does it take to pack out?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

caunyd said:


> Approximately how many hours does it take to pack out?


Depending on the boot 10-15 days. Which is why heat molding is so popular.


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

I took out the 8.5 Burtons for another spin. I realize that it might take some time for the boots to pack out. Again the boots feels ok while riding, except for heel side stops. When I do heel side stops, my toes press again the front of boot. The sensation that I feel is a lot of pressure, but not necessarily pain. Do you still think the 8.5 is still the better size compared to the 9?

Also even with the 8.5, I still feel heel lift.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

caunyd said:


> I took out the 8.5 Burtons for another spin. I realize that it might take some time for the boots to pack out. Again the boots feels ok while riding, except for heel side stops. When I do heel side stops, my toes press again the front of boot. The sensation that I feel is a lot of pressure, but not necessarily pain. Do you still think the 8.5 is still the better size compared to the 9?
> 
> Also even with the 8.5, I still feel heel lift.


I personally prefer my toes to only touch the end of my boot while tight and strapped in, not to push the end of it. I've had boots where my foot pushed into the tip and it ended up causing foot fatigue and numbness. I was always downsizing to get a tighter fit. 

I ended up going back to a boot that fits lengthwise and now fill any space in the boot with shims and boot fitting foam. I've found an aftermarket insole (in my case Superfeet) and an 1/8in piece of foam over the top of the toe on the liner is all it takes to get a boot fitting snug without being too short. 

Your boot's heel will pack out some so it'll relieve a bit of the pressure on your toes as your foot sits back, but it will take awhile. Ride it for a season and use this experience to determine the appropriate fit of boots you buy down the road.

For the heel lift, try adding these: 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

what kind of foam did you purchase? I bought some cheap craft foam from walmart but it feels like the boot fitting stuff I got from Tognars.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> what kind of foam did you purchase? I bought some cheap craft foam from walmart but it feels like the boot fitting stuff I got from Tognars.


I use the Tognar 10"x10" 1/8" sheets. Cheap, durable, and easy to work with. I'm happy with it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I use the Tognar 10"x10" 1/8" sheets. Cheap, durable, and easy to work with. I'm happy with it.


Ok. I'll buy some and compare them to the walmart stuff.


----------

